# Mini M Hardscape layout.



## thief (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi guys,

Well I whipped up this layout about a month ago. The rocks are gorgeous and I did my best to try and create a scape closest to a picture in one of ADA Aqua Journals. I will photocopy it later to show we're I got the inspiration from.

Right now I have a peeve against this layout though. It is better than my other layout's that I tried but I feel something is missing. Do you guys think a sand substrate would look good? 

I have plenty of seiryu stone to work with. I have almost all the things I need to get this tank started. All what I need is an Eheim filter and Co2 and I am good to go!


Anyways any comments are welcomed.


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

It's a bit hard to critique without seeing what you're trying to recreate, or even a mention of the intended plants.


----------



## Sixwing (Jan 30, 2009)

I really like that big, cracked-looking rock on the left side. 
I'm a total beginner, so don't know what else you're looking for. This is going to look great with some plants in it. *s*


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

Looks pretty cool with the floating basketballs and footballs...lol

Seriously though, I think it look pretty good, but as prototyp3 said it's kind of hard to say as is.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

if youre doing an iwagumi, you'll need bigger rocks. but if youre doing stems too, it looks alright


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

I love the 'scape's concept. In particular, the image of a distant mountainscape.

When I first saw it, I thought it was perfect. In a "don't change a thing" kind-of-way.

But since you asked for a critique, I'd say the 'scape could benefit from one more sharp, pointed rock angled upwards towards the center (to just below the seven o'clock position of the basketball). The rock I'm seeing in my mind's eye is very specific, however, and it's kind of a tall order for you to get that exact one. I guess what I'm trying to say is that the jagginess of the rocks you chose is what sets it apart from other Iwagumis I've seen.

Other than that, I think it would be better-served with Aqua Soil Powder, but if you're going for a carpet, that point is moot.

Do you have photos of the other rocks you have to work with?

EDIT: Here's a 'scape that's reminiscent of your layout.








​


----------



## thief (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow I just remembered this thread. lol 

*prototyp3*: your right I do need to scan those photos I am talkiing about. I will get to it fridays night. Busy with a Lab report in Chemistry 2.

*Sixwing* Thanks a lot for the comment I am in love with the rock, actually I think what I want to do is take our and re aggange some of the smaller rocks because they take away from the beaty of the stone. So right now I think I will shoot for making the main stone more independent while still trying to have in flow with everything else. And welcome to the club!

*jinx©* That is my damned bed room wall paper. Hate the stuff ever since I was 6! But only thought about replacing it this year! But with all the fish tanks in my room (9 or 10) it hard to get started. 

*chris127* thanks for replying. To tell you the truth the rocks look sOO much better in person and bigger too. And since it is hard to come by nice seiryu stone I think I will be working with these, that is until I get 30 pounds more!:icon_twis

*Ugly Genius* Ug it's nice to hear from you! Thanks for the criticism.
I asked for criticism not confusing navigational points! (Take a left at the B- ball head down at a 50 degree angle until you hit your pointy rock cliff nd jump off it. lol)

I could take pictures of all the rocks I have for you guys to give an idea what I can work with. I think it is at like 20-30 pieces or so. Anyways now that I think of it I am not going to rush making this tank perfect and into a scape I think I will keep this thread just for as the title says. I think once I have perfected the layout I want I will move onto the next as I am literally full of scaping ideas that I would like to expresses and see what others might think. 

Anyways more tomorrow or saterday. Los jueves y los sabados. lol
Buenos noches.

Thats where spanish 1 gets me!


----------



## blair (Feb 8, 2009)

Where did you get those rocks? They are stunning... I am currently growing the plants in mine and preparing to locate rocks for the scape ASAP. Considering its the dead of winter I might need to wait for the snow to clear...


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

The only thing i would change is removing the rightmost stone entirely, the shape seems to square and out of place. I would also change the left most rock out for a smaller, more jagged rock, again, it's to square compared to the other ones. 

this is assuming you're going for a jagged mountain scape iwagumi, though.


----------

